# Natalie



## ~*Midnight Moon*~ (Aug 18, 2009)

My newest Champagne had died of an unknown reason. It happened in a 10hr period. Kind of upset about it. I just wish I knew what happened. 

She wasfine when I fed them dinner then when I got up in the morning to feed them breakfast I found her.









RIP Natalie


----------



## fuzz16 (Aug 18, 2009)

sorry for your loss  maybe it was the stress? she was very pretty though

binky free Natalie


----------



## ~*Midnight Moon*~ (Aug 18, 2009)

It could of been, She showed no signs of stress however. 

Maybe something scared her. :dunno


----------



## CKGS (Aug 18, 2009)

RIP Natalie... So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## pla725 (Aug 18, 2009)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## SweetSassy (Aug 18, 2009)

Sorry for your loss. urplepansy:Binky Free Natalie urplepansy:

She was beautiful.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 18, 2009)

we're so sorry for your loss of Natalie--she was certainly a gorgeous bunny. The last one we lost, was Bonnie. Our son came over to feed them and he thought she was all stretched out asleep in her hutch. There were no signs of any thing before and she was only about 4 years old. Things just happen we guess, but, it doesn't make it any easier. Rest in peace little girl. :bunnyangel:


----------



## ~*Midnight Moon*~ (Aug 18, 2009)

It is just crazy in my opinion. She was under 6mo.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Aug 19, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss, she isabeautiful bun. You gave her a wonderful home and lots of love, her time may have been short, but her love will last forever. It is never easy when a bunny crosses the bridge, I hope in time your heart will heal.

Dave


----------



## kirsterz09 (Aug 20, 2009)

what a beautiful bun, 
Binky free little Natalie :angelandbunny:


----------

